# Themes for vampires



## Tom (Dec 30, 2014)

So I'm writing a vampire story, called _Frostbite_. If any of you have seen Ireth's Q&A with Stephen Shorne, you've already met Will, the vampire in question.

The thing is, I want to do something new with the themes that pop up in vampire literature. A lot of vamp stories revolve around concepts like lust and violence. However, I want to take a different approach. The themes I want to explore are isolation, longing for connection, and deadened emotion.

When I think of these themes, the image that comes to my mind's eye every time is of Will, walking alone through snowy winter woods at night. It's a very lonely, cold picture, and it captures what I'm going for. However, I need to expand on it to really tie the themes into the story.

I was thinking about using the repeated imagery of winter and other cold subjects, as well as solitary animals like cats and owls.

Any suggestions for ways I could expand on the theme, such as imagery, plot points, etc?


----------



## Philster401 (Dec 30, 2014)

How about a new moon, no wind, silence, a cemetery, black, and/or starless.


----------



## Saigonnus (Dec 31, 2014)

I could see him standing in a public place (I see the streets of New York or Los Angeles during rush hour), with the crowd streaming by on both side. Hundreds of people passing by and none more than glancing at him; and that like he's a leper. Even in a crowd a guy like that would feel isolated and alone. Companionship would become a commodity for him and he would probably go to great length to protect any friendships he does manage to cultivate. Could be interesting if has to hide the fact that he's a vampire from the person to keep the friendship alive. It might build up the tension between the characters and give more depth to the vampire.


----------



## Pythagoras (Dec 31, 2014)

You ever seen the Stairway to Heaven image from Led Zeppelin IV? The old man with the lantern and the staff? It's based on a tarot card image of the hermit. You should look into that. Lonely old man, standing on a precipice overlooking a sleeping village during the winter. Introspection and loneliness. I don't know. That's just the image that popped into my mind when I read this post.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 31, 2014)

Just like every winter ends and all the snow melts away, so everyone around him (who's also not a vampire) will die away from him. You could probably play around with the analogy a bit and get some nice effects.

Edit: Also, just like the humans lock themselves up in their houses and around their fires, so do they keep away from him out in the snow.


----------



## AndrewMelvin (Dec 31, 2014)

For possiblevinspiration, read _The Invisible Man_ or a similar story: for many people, being invisible would create the ultimate feeling of isolation. The idea that life could go on without anybody even being aware of your presence would be horrifying.


----------



## Tom (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for all the inspiring ideas. I like the image Saigonnus called up--of someone standing, alone, like a solitary island in the middle of a sea of people that part around him. 

I wanted to bring some black-and-white imagery into play--the juxtaposition of light and dark has always fascinated me. Silver and tarnish, day and night, shadow and sunshine, black hair and white skin. I think it would highlight Will's occupying two worlds and two identities--public and private life, vampire and human. 

However (_urg_) Twilight has made this a little problematic. You can't use black-and-white imagery in vampire stories anymore, because your original concept will be completely read over and a false assumption of "oh, this person is exploring themes similar to Twilight!" will take hold in the reader's mind, and your story will lose its power because it will be associated with wimpy sparkling vampires. And yes, if you are wondering, this has happened to me in the past.

Any way I can get around this problem?


----------



## Nimue (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't know that Twilight can have a monopoly on imagery like that, that contrast is a pretty essential literary device.  Just, you know, avoid the _sparkle_.  Also topaz eyes.  Stay away from that.

Themes of loneliness and isolation reminds me of Only Lovers Left Alive, a film with Tilda Swinton and Tom Hiddleston, which I haven't actually watched but read a couple of reviews--it's also about vampires, who have lived for centuries and centuries and are now some of the only immortals left in the near future.  Maybe good to watch for inspiration.

Adding to that, I might suggest themes of weariness and anhedonia--the inability to feel pleasure.  Maybe insomnia, a longing for sleep or rest?  I guess those would be better for very old vampires, I'm not sure how ancient Will is.


----------



## Tom (Dec 31, 2014)

I've heard of Only Lovers Left Alive, and it's on my to-watch list. I'm looking forward to seeing Swinton and Hiddleston as vampires, especially Hiddleston--in the trailer and on the promo posters he just seems to radiate this feral desperation that is perfect for a vampire who's lost all hope.

Longing for rest...that sounds good. Will's a relatively young vampire, turned during WW2, but he's been hunted and hated all his unlife, and I think that's made him a lot more ancient in spirit than he should be. A craving for sleep would go along with his longing to just be human again.

Topaz eyes. _Topaz eyes._ If I saw a person in real life with topaz eyes, I would be freaking the hell out, not fawning over them. 

Doesn't Bella (or Stephanie Meyer) know that the reason human beings find eyes that color creepy is because they trigger an instinctive fear of predators? Many predators powerful and cunning enough to take out a human have topaz eyes. Wolves, for instance, and panthers. Edward's a predator! Run, Bella!


----------



## Nimue (Dec 31, 2014)

If she was that smart, the series would have ended veeeery quickly.


----------



## Tom (Dec 31, 2014)

No kidding. Why can't Buffy come through and stake all the Cullens?


----------



## Nimue (Dec 31, 2014)

Somebody's thought of that!  The result makes a lot more sense than the Twilight books....


----------



## arbiter117 (Dec 31, 2014)

WHAT?? A vampire novel that isn't about lust??? You should be ashamed of yourself for being....original. On a serious note, I think the lust and perfect man of perfect perfection have destroyed vampires for me. If you can, reignite the doomed species.



Nimue said:


> I don't know that Twilight can have a monopoly on imagery like that, that contrast is a pretty essential literary device.  Just, you know, avoid the _sparkle_.  Also topaz eyes.  Stay away from that.



Also stay away from statues of David/Adonis and other Greek/Roman/Renaissance imagery. Every time I pick up a vampiric novel and read that stuff, another stake is driven into Dracula's heart. Also a cute vampire puppy dies.


----------



## Tom (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes, I know, I'm committing a heresy against vampire literature by not including lust. The exclusion is actually a facet in my overall theme--Will is almost asexual, uninterested and incapable of forming a romantic attachment, and that's a major part of his isolation and loneliness. 

Seriously, why the fixation on _Adonis_? Adonis and Michelangelo's David are examples of the ideal Renaissance male physique that has been Western culture's highest standard of male beauty for centuries upon centuries. Can't other body types be considered beautiful? Can't we break the mold?

Wait, this is Twilight I'm talking about, which has gone about its merry way, reinforcing every romance stereotype and setting back feminism at least a century. Or two.


----------



## arbiter117 (Dec 31, 2014)

I agree wholeheartedly. It sounds to me like Will is suffering from some serious depression/PTSD and I'm certain I would too if someone bit my neck and drank my blood and completely ruined my life.


----------



## FarmerBrown (Dec 31, 2014)

Tom Nimenai said:


> I wanted to bring some black-and-white imagery into play--the juxtaposition of light and dark has always fascinated me. Silver and tarnish, day and night, shadow and sunshine, black hair and white skin. I think it would highlight Will's occupying two worlds and two identities--public and private life, vampire and human.
> 
> However (_urg_) Twilight has made this a little problematic. You can't use black-and-white imagery in vampire stories anymore, because your original concept will be completely read over and a false assumption of "oh, this person is exploring themes similar to Twilight!" will take hold in the reader's mind, and your story will lose its power because it will be associated with wimpy sparkling vampires. And yes, if you are wondering, this has happened to me in the past.



I've always thought white was lonelier than black. In a bright, white snowy landscape you can actually see you're completely alone (or you can easily see everyone ignoring you), whereas in pitch black there's always the possibility you're not alone. White just feels emptier to me than black. I hope that makes sense. 

I really like your ideas and don't think this could very easily be confused with (urg) _Twilight_. If anything, the words "black and white" and "vampires" bring to mind Nosferatu rather than Twilight, especially if you don't include the sparkle as Nimue suggests ;-) I'm excited to see Will 'come alive' (har har) and definitely want to read your story.


----------



## Mythopoet (Jan 1, 2015)

Tom Nimenai said:


> Yes, I know, I'm committing a heresy against vampire literature by not including lust.



Only against _modern_ vampire literature, and who cares about that? Vampires were originally more like zombies. Disgusting creatures risen from graves, terrorizing the countryside and breaking into people's houses to drink their blood. You have no duty to the modern version. The legend of the blood drinking monster is almost as old as man. So you can do anything you like with it really. 


I'm trying to do something different with vampires in my world as well: the Zen Vampire.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jan 1, 2015)

For reference, here's my take on vampires: Vampires - Odd Lands Wiki

In short. The vampire is an aether-based magical parasite that lodges itself between its victims soul and its physical body. The parasite itself feeds on the soul for sustenance, but the magic it uses to animate the body of the victim requires the body to consume blood.


----------



## Mythopoet (Jan 1, 2015)

Svrtnsse said:


> For reference, here's my take on vampires: Vampires - Odd Lands Wiki
> 
> In short. The vampire is an aether-based magical parasite that lodges itself between its victims soul and its physical body. The parasite itself feeds on the soul for sustenance, but the magic it uses to animate the body of the victim requires the body to consume blood.



Interesting. Sort of like a cross between a lamia and vampire and a go'auld.


----------



## Philster401 (Jan 1, 2015)

You watch Stargate? It's one of favorite shows.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jan 1, 2015)

Mythopoet said:


> Interesting. Sort of like a cross between a lamia and vampire and a go'auld.



I had to google the last one, but I think that's probably a good summary.


----------



## Tom (Jan 1, 2015)

Hmm...'nother thought about my vampires.

They can't feel the cold and are immune to it, can only feel extreme heat (translates as pain), and have muted pain reception. Will longs to feel heat and warmth again, but because he's a vampire, has a natural affinity to cold. What comes to mind when you think about that?


----------



## Philster401 (Jan 1, 2015)

Snow, ice, death, Frozen, and arctic.


----------



## Tom (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh wow, that's dead-on, Phillip. 

I know when a lot of people think of death, they think blood, fear, rage...basically the color red. I'm an artist and a highly visual person, and I often think in colors (which is, yeah, kinda weird). When I think of death, I think of cold, a winter's night, quiet fear, surrender to the inevitable, ice...death comes across as a cold, dark, pure blue to me.

 It's not as dramatic as Hollywood says it is, no "rage, rage against the dying of the light". It's quiet, and sad, and gentle.

Okay, enough of me being vaguely (and badly) poetic. Does that description of death make sense? And does it fit into the themes I've chosen for my story?


----------



## Philster401 (Jan 1, 2015)

Mortality, sadness


----------



## Philster401 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm an artist also, not a very good one, but I'm taking art classes to get better. Also yes they seem to fit perfectly with vampires and that description defines death perfectly in my opinion


----------



## FarmerBrown (Jan 1, 2015)

Tom Nimenai said:


> I know when a lot of people think of death, they think blood, fear, rage...basically the color red....death comes across as a cold, dark, pure blue to me.
> 
> It's not as dramatic as Hollywood says it is, no "rage, rage against the dying of the light". It's quiet, and sad, and gentle.
> 
> Okay, enough of me being vaguely (and badly) poetic. Does that description of death make sense? And does it fit into the themes I've chosen for my story?



Yes! I love it. Vampires = blood = red / white contrast <-- that's the dominating imagery in modern vampire stories. Also, super-strength and fighting tooth and nail, again more blood....So, your imagery of blue and white and black paints a very bleak, lonely picture indeed. The things about modern vampire stories that really bother me (and successfully steers me away from generally reading them) are the focus on carnal needs: getting heat from humans and feeding off them. Again, more red/white imagery. 

If Will longs for heat, what about a blue flame? You said he can only feel extreme heat. Maybe he can experiment with finding that "sweet spot" between warmth and pain. I can imagine him standing by a propane stove with a white hand extended, toasting his fingers until the point they burn, but the sensation of warmth is worth it.... I dunno. ;-) I just know I like the direction you're going.


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2015)

Look what I found while pin-ball-bouncing around on deviantArt (hey, I was bored).

I know I'm spamming my own thread, but this is so beautiful I am weeping tears of joy.



> Why can't Buffy come through and stake all the Cullens?



Most of my wish came true.


----------



## Pythagoras (Jan 2, 2015)

Mythopoet said:


> Only against _modern_ vampire literature, and who cares about that?



I suppose it depends on your definition of modern, because Bram Stoker sure was not ancient literature, but lust is a huge part of Dracula. I suspect that's why vampire literature eventually evolved into Twilight. I mean, nothing has redefined what it means to be a vampire the way Dracula has, and he was very seductive (and creepy). I think that was probably the original break from the zombie-vamps of old.


----------



## wordwalker (Jan 3, 2015)

Pythagoras said:


> I suppose it depends on your definition of modern, because Bram Stoker sure was not ancient literature, but lust is a huge part of Dracula. I suspect that's why vampire literature eventually evolved into Twilight. I mean, nothing has redefined what it means to be a vampire the way Dracula has, and he was very seductive (and creepy). I think that was probably the original break from the zombie-vamps of old.



Not quite. There were other authors (including Lord Byron!) writing non-zombie vampire stories before Bram Stoker, and I've heard some phases of those were... different. Others were on the path to Dracula, so Stoker didn't create the vampire we think of, he's what's called the "trope codifier" who refined it and locked it in for us.


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Jan 3, 2015)

Tom Nimenai said:


> Oh wow, that's dead-on, Phillip.
> 
> I know when a lot of people think of death, they think blood, fear, rage...basically the color red. I'm an artist and a highly visual person, and I often think in colors (which is, yeah, kinda weird). When I think of death, I think of cold, a winter's night, quiet fear, surrender to the inevitable, ice...death comes across as a cold, dark, pure blue to me.
> 
> ...



Ha, I feel the same way regarding color. As for vampires and red... I see them as black and white, starlight, something distant and cold, eternal memory and solitude and sorrow. You make perfect sense.


----------



## ChasingSuns (Feb 4, 2015)

In regards to the idea of black and white, you could explore more of the ideas behind that. After all, darkness is the absence of light. Also, cold is the absence of heat. Loneliness is the absence of company. A theme that has existed in vampire stories for a long time is their absence of their humanity, or of the person that they once were. I feel like you can play around with these ideas and come up with some cool stuff.


----------

